# Deleting widgets?



## Cal UK (Jan 10, 2007)

So I downloaded the Pandora music widget it works fine and is really cool but I want to get rid of it. I went on Finder searched it and deleted the widget file of it but it's still in my dashboard when I click in the mouse wheel. I can't get rid of it!! Help please.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Widgets are stored in the user/Library/Widgets folder (where user = your user name). Remove it from there and it _should_ disappear. Just drag it to the trash and it should go away.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

To remove from the dashboard:
Hit F12 to bring up dashboard
Click on the +/X symbol at lower left
Click on the +/X symbol next the offending widget
Click back on the +/X symbol at lower left
Hit F12 to review
Smile

To delete from your computer:
Go to /Users/yourAcctName/Library/Widgets [yours]
...or.../Library/Widgets [all users]
Drag and deposit into trashcan
Smile


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Simply removing the widget from the user/Library/Widgets folder will accomplish the removal.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

lol... was in process of writing the above post while phone rang, and then by time I hit post, you had also replied. But, since didn't know if the OP wanted to totally remove from their system or just from the dashboard itself, now both methods are there...


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Sure, blame it on the phone. Oh, God, now I've got Milli Vanilli's _Blame It On the Rain_ going through my head. Thanks. 

Your method is more thorough, though I do not believe it necessary to go through all those steps.

I think just taking it out of the Widgets folder will accomplish both requirements. It did for me. :shrug:

(this forum really needs a :shrug: emoticon as some others offer)


----------



## Cal UK (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for all the help guys I actually worked it out about an hour after creating this thread then forgot about this thread so cheers guys.


----------

